# Was this a true Mac warning popup? or virus?



## onthefence (Dec 9, 2009)

Should I be concerned? I was working in iTunes, revising Info data on groups of tracks.  Had selected all tracks from an album when a window popped up, graying out screen /freezing everything.  Window had dark gray background with white print, saying "You need to restart your computer now.  Press and hold ..." etc.  The message was repeated in what looked like French, German, and Japanese.  As I sat there, uncertain -- not wanting to restart as I was doubting this was legit but not sure what to do ... thinking of just pulling the plug (yikes) because it didn't look like anything I had ever seen on my Mac since owning one. 

Within a few minutes, however, the Mac did start to whine as it does on occasion when it hangs.  An Apple Genius Bar tech once told me that when the fan starts really revving up like that, the system has already crashed and I should unplug it as too late to do anything else.  I have had it start to rev up a little and then calm back down, the fan apparently having done its job.  But I couldn't do anything with the screen already frozen.

I pulled the plug, waited a bit, then turned the mac on again.  I am a little bit nervous about what happened.  My mac has hung up maybe a handful of times over past several years, eventually escalating to sounding like a jet engine revving up.  But I have never gotten an "advance warning" to restart.  The popup didn't even say "warning," just a blunt, "You need to restart your computer now."  Has anyone seen this before?

_________________________
Dual 2 GHz PPC G5, non-Intel
OSX 10.4.11, iTunes 9.0.1 (9)


----------



## djackmac (Dec 9, 2009)

That's called a kernel panic. There are a variety of causes for this ranging from hardware or software. If it has only happened once I wouldn't be too concerned. It might have been something you were doing in iTunes that inadvertently caused it to happen.


----------



## icemanjc (Dec 9, 2009)

Go to Applications>Utilities>Console. Select everything that appears in the window, copy it then paste it here so we can tell you why you had a kernel panic.


----------



## onthefence (Dec 10, 2009)

I appreciate your responses, djackmac and icemanjc.  Relieved my anxiety. I also appreciate the offer to check the console log, but I am unable to post it.  My mac isn't available right now -- non-computer issues; if not one thing, tis another.  Am borrowing a few minutes on friend's computer to check forum and at least post a thank you.


----------



## Munchies (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi there guys...

I'm new to this forum as I recently bought my first Mac.  A MacBook to be exact!!!

I'm extremely happy with it and I'm now a new Apple convert in every case!!!

But today for the first time I had my first problem and I searched through Google until I found this thread which explains in detail exactly what went wron with my MacBook about half an hour ago.

I also thought it was a virus initialy, although I'm not sure if it is or not.  So I'm running the 'Virus Barrier Express' that I just downloaded from the Mac App Store.  It still hasn't finished, but since icemanjc two posts above asked for a report, I thought I'd supply it to see if someone can help me with what happened.  That freeze happened to me and I did as it said, holding the button down until a restart was forced.

Here's a copy and paste of the report from today 13/01/2011:

13/01/2011 00:05:01	kernel	[06c37780][AppleMultitouchDevice::willTerminate] entered
13/01/2011 00:05:01	kernel	[06c37780][AppleMultitouchDevice::stop] entered
13/01/2011 00:13:05	DashboardClient[187]	com.apple.widget.dictionary: com.apple.dictionary.NOAD
13/01/2011 00:13:05	com.apple.Dock.agent[92]	2011-01-13 00:13:05.835 DashboardClient[187:a03] com.apple.widget.dictionary: com.apple.dictionary.NOAD
13/01/2011 00:16:09	mDNSResponder[30]	PenaltyTimeForServer: PenaltyTime negative -71654, (server penaltyTime -867286189, timenow -867214535) resetting the penalty
13/01/2011 00:18:43	Dock[92]	kCGErrorIllegalArgument: CGSDeviceCreate: Invalid window
13/01/2011 00:18:43	Dock[92]	kCGErrorFailure: Set a breakpoint @ CGErrorBreakpoint() to catch errors as they are logged.
13/01/2011 00:18:43	Dock[92]	Failed to create window context device
13/01/2011 00:18:43	Dock[92]	CGWindowContextCreate: failed to create context delegate.
13/01/2011 00:18:43	com.apple.Dock.agent[92]	Thu Jan 13 00:18:43 Antonio-Castro-Gacios-MacBook.local Dock[92] <Error>: kCGErrorIllegalArgument: CGSDeviceCreate: Invalid window
13/01/2011 00:18:43	com.apple.Dock.agent[92]	Thu Jan 13 00:18:43 Antonio-Castro-Gacios-MacBook.local Dock[92] <Error>: kCGErrorFailure: Set a breakpoint @ CGErrorBreakpoint() to catch errors as they are logged.
13/01/2011 00:18:43	com.apple.Dock.agent[92]	Thu Jan 13 00:18:43 Antonio-Castro-Gacios-MacBook.local Dock[92] <Error>: Failed to create window context device
13/01/2011 00:18:43	com.apple.Dock.agent[92]	Thu Jan 13 00:18:43 Antonio-Castro-Gacios-MacBook.local Dock[92] <Error>: CGWindowContextCreate: failed to create context delegate.
13/01/2011 00:18:52	Dock[92]	kCGErrorIllegalArgument: CGSDeviceCreate: Invalid window
13/01/2011 00:18:52	Dock[92]	Failed to create window context device
13/01/2011 00:18:52	com.apple.Dock.agent[92]	Thu Jan 13 00:18:52 Antonio-Castro-Gacios-MacBook.local Dock[92] <Error>: kCGErrorIllegalArgument: CGSDeviceCreate: Invalid window
13/01/2011 00:18:52	com.apple.Dock.agent[92]	Thu Jan 13 00:18:52 Antonio-Castro-Gacios-MacBook.local Dock[92] <Error>: Failed to create window context device
13/01/2011 00:18:52	com.apple.Dock.agent[92]	Thu Jan 13 00:18:52 Antonio-Castro-Gacios-MacBook.local Dock[92] <Error>: CGWindowContextCreate: failed to create context delegate.
13/01/2011 00:18:52	Dock[92]	CGWindowContextCreate: failed to create context delegate.
13/01/2011 00:18:53	Dock[92]	kCGErrorIllegalArgument: CGSDeviceCreate: Invalid window
13/01/2011 00:18:53	com.apple.Dock.agent[92]	Thu Jan 13 00:18:53 Antonio-Castro-Gacios-MacBook.local Dock[92] <Error>: kCGErrorIllegalArgument: CGSDeviceCreate: Invalid window
13/01/2011 00:18:53	Dock[92]	Failed to create window context device
13/01/2011 00:18:53	com.apple.Dock.agent[92]	Thu Jan 13 00:18:53 Antonio-Castro-Gacios-MacBook.local Dock[92] <Error>: Failed to create window context device
13/01/2011 00:18:53	com.apple.Dock.agent[92]	Thu Jan 13 00:18:53 Antonio-Castro-Gacios-MacBook.local Dock[92] <Error>: CGWindowContextCreate: failed to create context delegate.
13/01/2011 00:18:53	Dock[92]	CGWindowContextCreate: failed to create context delegate.
13/01/2011 00:19:29	Dock[92]	kCGErrorIllegalArgument: CGSDeviceCreate: Invalid window
13/01/2011 00:19:29	com.apple.Dock.agent[92]	Thu Jan 13 00:19:29 Antonio-Castro-Gacios-MacBook.local Dock[92] <Error>: kCGErrorIllegalArgument: CGSDeviceCreate: Invalid window
13/01/2011 00:19:29	com.apple.Dock.agent[92]	Thu Jan 13 00:19:29 Antonio-Castro-Gacios-MacBook.local Dock[92] <Error>: Failed to create window context device
13/01/2011 00:19:29	com.apple.Dock.agent[92]	Thu Jan 13 00:19:29 Antonio-Castro-Gacios-MacBook.local Dock[92] <Error>: CGWindowContextCreate: failed to create context delegate.
13/01/2011 00:19:29	Dock[92]	Failed to create window context device
13/01/2011 00:19:29	Dock[92]	CGWindowContextCreate: failed to create context delegate.
13/01/2011 00:19:30	Dock[92]	kCGErrorIllegalArgument: CGSDeviceCreate: Invalid window
13/01/2011 00:19:30	Dock[92]	Failed to create window context device
13/01/2011 00:19:30	Dock[92]	CGWindowContextCreate: failed to create context delegate.
13/01/2011 00:19:30	com.apple.Dock.agent[92]	Thu Jan 13 00:19:30 Antonio-Castro-Gacios-MacBook.local Dock[92] <Error>: kCGErrorIllegalArgument: CGSDeviceCreate: Invalid window
13/01/2011 00:19:30	com.apple.Dock.agent[92]	Thu Jan 13 00:19:30 Antonio-Castro-Gacios-MacBook.local Dock[92] <Error>: Failed to create window context device
13/01/2011 00:19:30	com.apple.Dock.agent[92]	Thu Jan 13 00:19:30 Antonio-Castro-Gacios-MacBook.local Dock[92] <Error>: CGWindowContextCreate: failed to create context delegate.
13/01/2011 00:19:31	Dock[92]	kCGErrorIllegalArgument: CGSDeviceCreate: Invalid window
13/01/2011 00:19:31	com.apple.Dock.agent[92]	Thu Jan 13 00:19:31 Antonio-Castro-Gacios-MacBook.local Dock[92] <Error>: kCGErrorIllegalArgument: CGSDeviceCreate: Invalid window
13/01/2011 00:19:31	com.apple.Dock.agent[92]	Thu Jan 13 00:19:31 Antonio-Castro-Gacios-MacBook.local Dock[92] <Error>: Failed to create window context device
13/01/2011 00:19:31	com.apple.Dock.agent[92]	Thu Jan 13 00:19:31 Antonio-Castro-Gacios-MacBook.local Dock[92] <Error>: CGWindowContextCreate: failed to create context delegate.
13/01/2011 00:19:31	Dock[92]	Failed to create window context device
13/01/2011 00:19:31	Dock[92]	CGWindowContextCreate: failed to create context delegate.
13/01/2011 00:19:31	Dock[92]	kCGErrorIllegalArgument: CGSDeviceCreate: Invalid window
13/01/2011 00:19:31	Dock[92]	Failed to create window context device
13/01/2011 00:19:31	Dock[92]	CGWindowContextCreate: failed to create context delegate.
13/01/2011 00:19:31	com.apple.Dock.agent[92]	Thu Jan 13 00:19:31 Antonio-Castro-Gacios-MacBook.local Dock[92] <Error>: kCGErrorIllegalArgument: CGSDeviceCreate: Invalid window
13/01/2011 00:19:31	com.apple.Dock.agent[92]	Thu Jan 13 00:19:31 Antonio-Castro-Gacios-MacBook.local Dock[92] <Error>: Failed to create window context device
13/01/2011 00:19:31	com.apple.Dock.agent[92]	Thu Jan 13 00:19:31 Antonio-Castro-Gacios-MacBook.local Dock[92] <Error>: CGWindowContextCreate: failed to create context delegate.
13/01/2011 00:19:32	Dock[92]	kCGErrorIllegalArgument: CGSDeviceCreate: Invalid window
13/01/2011 00:19:32	com.apple.Dock.agent[92]	Thu Jan 13 00:19:32 Antonio-Castro-Gacios-MacBook.local Dock[92] <Error>: kCGErrorIllegalArgument: CGSDeviceCreate: Invalid window
13/01/2011 00:19:32	com.apple.Dock.agent[92]	Thu Jan 13 00:19:32 Antonio-Castro-Gacios-MacBook.local Dock[92] <Error>: Failed to create window context device
13/01/2011 00:19:32	Dock[92]	Failed to create window context device
13/01/2011 00:19:32	com.apple.Dock.agent[92]	Thu Jan 13 00:19:32 Antonio-Castro-Gacios-MacBook.local Dock[92] <Error>: CGWindowContextCreate: failed to create context delegate.
13/01/2011 00:19:32	Dock[92]	CGWindowContextCreate: failed to create context delegate.
13/01/2011 00:19:33	Dock[92]	kCGErrorIllegalArgument: CGSDeviceCreate: Invalid window
13/01/2011 00:19:33	Dock[92]	Failed to create window context device
13/01/2011 00:19:33	Dock[92]	CGWindowContextCreate: failed to create context delegate.
13/01/2011 00:19:33	com.apple.Dock.agent[92]	Thu Jan 13 00:19:33 Antonio-Castro-Gacios-MacBook.local Dock[92] <Error>: kCGErrorIllegalArgument: CGSDeviceCreate: Invalid window
13/01/2011 00:19:33	com.apple.Dock.agent[92]	Thu Jan 13 00:19:33 Antonio-Castro-Gacios-MacBook.local Dock[92] <Error>: Failed to create window context device
13/01/2011 00:19:33	com.apple.Dock.agent[92]	Thu Jan 13 00:19:33 Antonio-Castro-Gacios-MacBook.local Dock[92] <Error>: CGWindowContextCreate: failed to create context delegate.
13/01/2011 00:19:33	Dock[92]	kCGErrorIllegalArgument: CGSDeviceCreate: Invalid window
13/01/2011 00:19:33	Dock[92]	Failed to create window context device
13/01/2011 00:19:33	Dock[92]	CGWindowContextCreate: failed to create context delegate.
13/01/2011 00:19:33	com.apple.Dock.agent[92]	Thu Jan 13 00:19:33 Antonio-Castro-Gacios-MacBook.local Dock[92] <Error>: kCGErrorIllegalArgument: CGSDeviceCreate: Invalid window
13/01/2011 00:19:33	com.apple.Dock.agent[92]	Thu Jan 13 00:19:33 Antonio-Castro-Gacios-MacBook.local Dock[92] <Error>: Failed to create window context device
13/01/2011 00:19:33	com.apple.Dock.agent[92]	Thu Jan 13 00:19:33 Antonio-Castro-Gacios-MacBook.local Dock[92] <Error>: CGWindowContextCreate: failed to create context delegate.
13/01/2011 00:19:34	Dock[92]	kCGErrorIllegalArgument: CGSDeviceCreate: Invalid window
13/01/2011 00:19:34	Dock[92]	Failed to create window context device
13/01/2011 00:19:34	Dock[92]	CGWindowContextCreate: failed to create context delegate.
13/01/2011 00:19:34	com.apple.Dock.agent[92]	Thu Jan 13 00:19:34 Antonio-Castro-Gacios-MacBook.local Dock[92] <Error>: kCGErrorIllegalArgument: CGSDeviceCreate: Invalid window
13/01/2011 00:19:34	com.apple.Dock.agent[92]	Thu Jan 13 00:19:34 Antonio-Castro-Gacios-MacBook.local Dock[92] <Error>: Failed to create window context device
13/01/2011 00:19:34	com.apple.Dock.agent[92]	Thu Jan 13 00:19:34 Antonio-Castro-Gacios-MacBook.local Dock[92] <Error>: CGWindowContextCreate: failed to create context delegate.
13/01/2011 00:19:35	Dock[92]	kCGErrorIllegalArgument: CGSDeviceCreate: Invalid window
13/01/2011 00:19:35	com.apple.Dock.agent[92]	Thu Jan 13 00:19:35 Antonio-Castro-Gacios-MacBook.local Dock[92] <Error>: kCGErrorIllegalArgument: CGSDeviceCreate: Invalid window
13/01/2011 00:19:35	com.apple.Dock.agent[92]	Thu Jan 13 00:19:35 Antonio-Castro-Gacios-MacBook.local Dock[92] <Error>: Failed to create window context device
13/01/2011 00:19:35	com.apple.Dock.agent[92]	Thu Jan 13 00:19:35 Antonio-Castro-Gacios-MacBook.local Dock[92] <Error>: CGWindowContextCreate: failed to create context delegate.
13/01/2011 00:19:35	Dock[92]	Failed to create window context device
13/01/2011 00:19:35	Dock[92]	CGWindowContextCreate: failed to create context delegate.
13/01/2011 00:19:35	Dock[92]	kCGErrorIllegalArgument: CGSDeviceCreate: Invalid window
13/01/2011 00:19:35	Dock[92]	Failed to create window context device
13/01/2011 00:19:35	Dock[92]	CGWindowContextCreate: failed to create context delegate.
13/01/2011 00:19:35	com.apple.Dock.agent[92]	Thu Jan 13 00:19:35 Antonio-Castro-Gacios-MacBook.local Dock[92] <Error>: kCGErrorIllegalArgument: CGSDeviceCreate: Invalid window
13/01/2011 00:19:35	com.apple.Dock.agent[92]	Thu Jan 13 00:19:35 Antonio-Castro-Gacios-MacBook.local Dock[92] <Error>: Failed to create window context device
13/01/2011 00:19:35	com.apple.Dock.agent[92]	Thu Jan 13 00:19:35 Antonio-Castro-Gacios-MacBook.local Dock[92] <Error>: CGWindowContextCreate: failed to create context delegate.
13/01/2011 00:21:58	com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[88]	(com.apple.AirPortBaseStationAgent[111]) Exited: Killed
13/01/2011 00:21:58	loginwindow[31]	DEAD_PROCESS: 31 console
13/01/2011 00:21:58	shutdown[204]	halt by antoniocastrogacio: 
13/01/2011 00:21:58	shutdown[204]	SHUTDOWN_TIME: 1294874518 482056
13/01/2011 00:21:58	mDNSResponder[30]	mDNSResponder mDNSResponder-258.14 (Nov 18 2010 14:18:32) stopping
13/01/2011 00:21:58	com.apple.SecurityServer[26]	Session 0x30b9d4 dead
13/01/2011 00:21:58	com.apple.SecurityServer[26]	Killing auth hosts
13/01/2011 00:21:58	com.apple.SecurityServer[26]	Session 0x30b9d4 destroyed
13/01/2011 00:21:58	DirectoryService[15]	BUG in libdispatch: 10J567 - 1960 - 0x10004004
13/01/2011 00:21:58	WindowServer[56]	hidd died. Reestablishing connection.
13/01/2011 00:21:58	WindowServer[56]	Unable to create event queue via hidd: (0x10000003)
13/01/2011 00:21:58	kernel	systemShutdown true
13/01/2011 00:21:58	kernel	systemShutdown true
13/01/2011 00:21:58	kernel	Kext loading now disabled.
13/01/2011 00:21:58	kernel	Kext unloading now disabled.
13/01/2011 11:11:07	kernel	npvhash=4095
13/01/2011 11:11:07	kernel	PAE enabled
13/01/2011 11:11:07	kernel	64 bit mode enabled
13/01/2011 11:11:07	kernel	Darwin Kernel Version 10.6.0: Wed Nov 10 18:13:17 PST 2010; root:xnu-1504.9.26~3/RELEASE_I386
13/01/2011 11:11:07	kernel	vm_page_bootstrap: 441411 free pages and 17341 wired pages
13/01/2011 11:11:07	kernel	standard timeslicing quantum is 10000 us
13/01/2011 11:11:07	kernel	mig_table_max_displ = 73
13/01/2011 11:11:07	kernel	AppleACPICPU: ProcessorId=0 LocalApicId=0 Enabled
13/01/2011 11:11:07	kernel	AppleACPICPU: ProcessorId=1 LocalApicId=1 Enabled
13/01/2011 11:11:07	kernel	calling mpo_policy_init for TMSafetyNet
13/01/2011 11:11:07	kernel	Security policy loaded: Safety net for Time Machine (TMSafetyNet)
13/01/2011 11:11:07	kernel	calling mpo_policy_init for Quarantine
13/01/2011 11:11:07	kernel	Security policy loaded: Quarantine policy (Quarantine)
13/01/2011 11:11:07	kernel	calling mpo_policy_init for Sandbox
13/01/2011 11:11:07	kernel	Security policy loaded: Seatbelt sandbox policy (Sandbox)
13/01/2011 11:11:07	kernel	Copyright (c) 1982, 1986, 1989, 1991, 1993
13/01/2011 11:11:07	kernel	The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
13/01/2011 11:11:07	kernel	MAC Framework successfully initialized
13/01/2011 11:11:07	kernel	using 9175 buffer headers and 4096 cluster IO buffer headers
13/01/2011 11:11:07	kernel	IOAPIC: Version 0x11 Vectors 64:87
13/01/2011 11:11:07	kernel	ACPI: System State [S0 S3 S4 S5] (S3)
13/01/2011 11:11:07	kernel	AppleIntelCPUPowerManagement: initialization complete
13/01/2011 11:11:07	kernel	mbinit: done (64 MB memory set for mbuf pool)
13/01/2011 11:11:07	kernel	rooting via boot-uuid from /chosen: 43C8C2C8-B9D4-366D-989E-E1BFD781DE0D
13/01/2011 11:11:07	kernel	Waiting on <dict ID="0"><key>IOProviderClass</key><string ID="1">IOResources</string><key>IOResourceMatch</key><string ID="2">boot-uuid-media</string></dict>
13/01/2011 11:11:07	kernel	com.apple.AppleFSCompressionTypeZlib kmod start
13/01/2011 11:11:07	kernel	com.apple.AppleFSCompressionTypeZlib load succeeded
13/01/2011 11:11:07	kernel	AppleIntelCPUPowerManagementClient: ready
13/01/2011 11:11:07	kernel	BTCOEXIST off 
13/01/2011 11:11:07	kernel	wl0: Broadcom BCM4353 802.11 Wireless Controller
13/01/2011 11:11:07	kernel	5.10.131.36
13/01/2011 11:11:07	kernel	Got boot device = IOService:/AppleACPIPlatformExpert/PCI0@0/AppleACPIPCI/SATA@A/AppleMCP89AHCI/PRT0@0/IOAHCIDevice@0/AppleAHCIDiskDriver/IOAHCIBlockStorageDevice/IOBlockStorageDriver/TOSHIBA MK2555GSXF Media/IOGUIDPartitionScheme/Customer@2
13/01/2011 11:11:07	kernel	BSD root: disk0s2, major 14, minor 2
13/01/2011 11:11:04	com.apple.launchd[1]	*** launchd[1] has started up. ***
13/01/2011 11:11:09	kernel	NVEthernet: Ethernet address dc:2b:61:d8:50:e4
13/01/2011 11:11:09	kernel	AirPort_Brcm43224: Ethernet address c8:bc:c8:dd:ee:4b
13/01/2011 11:11:09	kernel	IO80211Controller::dataLinkLayerAttachComplete():  adding AppleEFINVRAM notification
13/01/2011 11:11:09	kernel	IO80211Interface::efiNVRAMPublished():  
13/01/2011 11:11:10	kernel	NVDANV50HAL loaded and registered.
13/01/2011 11:11:10	kernel	Previous Shutdown Cause: 5
13/01/2011 11:11:10	kernel	DSMOS has arrived
13/01/2011 11:11:15	bootlog[42]	BOOT_TIME: 1294913463 0
13/01/2011 11:11:16	kernel	systemShutdown false
13/01/2011 11:11:18	kernel	NVEthernet::setLinkStatus - Valid but not Active
13/01/2011 11:11:18	kernel	AirPort: Link Down on en1. Reason 1 (Unspecified).
13/01/2011 11:11:18	configd[13]	network configuration changed.
13/01/2011 11:11:18	configd[13]	setting hostname to "Antonio-Castro-Gacios-MacBook.local"
13/01/2011 11:11:20	mDNSResponder[30]	mDNSResponder mDNSResponder-258.14 (Nov 18 2010 14:18:32) starting
13/01/2011 11:11:22	com.apple.usbmuxd[23]	usbmuxd-207 built for iTunesTenOne on Oct 19 2010 at 13:50:35, running 64 bit
13/01/2011 11:11:22	com.apple.SecurityServer[26]	Session 0x5fbff962 created
13/01/2011 11:11:23	blued[17]	Apple Bluetooth daemon started
13/01/2011 11:11:23	/System/Library/CoreServices/loginwindow.app/Contents/MacOS/loginwindow[31]	Login Window Application Started
13/01/2011 11:11:23	com.apple.SecurityServer[26]	Entering service
13/01/2011 11:11:24	configd[13]	network configuration changed.
13/01/2011 11:11:25	kernel	Auth result for: 00:1e:69:1a:be:f3 MAC AUTH succeeded
13/01/2011 11:11:25	kernel	AirPort: Link Up on en1
13/01/2011 11:11:25	com.apple.SecurityServer[26]	Session 0x323da6 created
13/01/2011 11:11:25	com.apple.SecurityServer[26]	Session 0x323da6 attributes 0x30
13/01/2011 11:11:26	kernel	AirPort: RSN handshake complete on en1
13/01/2011 11:11:26	loginwindow[31]	Login Window Started Security Agent
13/01/2011 11:11:26	SecurityAgent[86]	User info context values set for antoniocastrogacio
13/01/2011 11:11:26	SecurityAgent[86]	Login Window login proceeding
13/01/2011 11:11:26	SecurityAgent[86]	Login Window done
13/01/2011 11:11:26	loginwindow[31]	Login Window - Returned from Security Agent
13/01/2011 11:11:26	loginwindow[31]	USER_PROCESS: 31 console
13/01/2011 11:11:26	com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[88]	(com.apple.ReportCrash) Falling back to default Mach exception handler. Could not find: com.apple.ReportCrash.Self
13/01/2011 11:11:27	com.apple.UserEventAgent-LoginWindow[81]	ALF error: cannot find useragent 1102
13/01/2011 11:11:27	com.apple.UserEventAgent-LoginWindow[81]	plugin.UserEventAgentFactory: called with typeID=FC86416D-6164-2070-726F-70735C216EC0
13/01/2011 11:11:28	kernel	[0524c000][BNBMouseDevice::init][54] init is complete
13/01/2011 11:11:28	kernel	[0524c000][BNBMouseDevice::handleStart][54] Done
13/01/2011 11:11:28	kernel	[0687f600][AppleMultitouchHIDEventDriver::start] entered
13/01/2011 11:11:28	kernel	[06bdb500][AppleMultitouchDevice::start] entered
13/01/2011 11:11:28	com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[88]	(com.apple.Kerberos.renew.plist[109]) Exited with exit code: 1
13/01/2011 11:11:28	com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[88]	(com.apple.CSConfigDotMacCert-toni.castrogacio@me.com-SharedServices[112]) Exited with exit code: 1
13/01/2011 11:11:28	configd[13]	network configuration changed.
13/01/2011 11:13:15	Software Update[127]	Package Authoring: my.result.title and my.result.message not defined or empty
13/01/2011 11:13:15	Software Update[127]	Package Authoring: my.result.title and my.result.message not defined or empty
13/01/2011 11:13:18	Software Update[127]	Package Authoring: my.result.title and my.result.message not defined or empty
13/01/2011 11:13:21	Software Update[127]	Package Authoring: my.result.title and my.result.message not defined or empty
13/01/2011 11:13:21	Software Update[127]	Package Authoring: my.result.title and my.result.message not defined or empty
13/01/2011 11:13:26	Software Update[127]	Package Authoring: my.result.title and my.result.message not defined or empty
13/01/2011 11:13:27	Software Update[127]	Package Authoring: my.result.title and my.result.message not defined or empty
13/01/2011 11:13:28	Software Update[127]	Package Authoring: my.result.title and my.result.message not defined or empty
13/01/2011 11:13:28	Software Update[127]	Package Authoring: my.result.title and my.result.message not defined or empty
13/01/2011 11:13:29	Software Update[127]	Package Authoring: my.result.title and my.result.message not defined or empty
13/01/2011 11:13:29	Software Update[127]	Package Authoring: my.result.title and my.result.message not defined or empty
13/01/2011 11:13:48	Software Update[127]	Package Authoring: my.result.title and my.result.message not defined or empty
13/01/2011 11:13:51	Software Update[127]	Package Authoring: my.result.title and my.result.message not defined or empty
13/01/2011 11:14:13	Software Update[127]	Package Authoring: my.result.title and my.result.message not defined or empty
13/01/2011 11:14:14	Software Update[127]	Package Authoring: my.result.title and my.result.message not defined or empty
13/01/2011 11:14:17	Software Update[127]	Package Authoring: my.result.title and my.result.message not defined or empty
13/01/2011 11:14:20	Software Update[127]	Package Authoring: my.result.title and my.result.message not defined or empty
13/01/2011 11:14:25	Software Update[127]	Package Authoring: my.result.title and my.result.message not defined or empty
13/01/2011 11:14:26	Software Update[127]	Package Authoring: my.result.title and my.result.message not defined or empty
13/01/2011 11:14:31	Software Update[127]	Package Authoring: my.result.title and my.result.message not defined or empty
13/01/2011 11:14:32	Software Update[127]	Package Authoring: my.result.title and my.result.message not defined or empty
13/01/2011 11:14:37	Software Update[127]	Package Authoring: my.result.title and my.result.message not defined or empty
13/01/2011 11:14:41	Software Update[127]	Package Authoring: my.result.title and my.result.message not defined or empty
13/01/2011 11:14:43	Software Update[127]	Package Authoring: my.result.title and my.result.message not defined or empty
13/01/2011 11:14:46	Software Update[127]	Package Authoring: my.result.title and my.result.message not defined or empty
13/01/2011 11:15:05	Software Update[127]	Package Authoring: my.result.title and my.result.message not defined or empty
13/01/2011 11:15:20	com.apple.launchd[1]	(com.apple.suhelperd[129]) Exited with exit code: 2
13/01/2011 11:21:24	/System/Library/Frameworks/WebKit.framework/WebKitPluginHost.app/Contents/MacOS/WebKitPluginHost[136]	ava warning: gaps in frame number (I, ref = 1)...
13/01/2011 11:21:25	/System/Library/Frameworks/WebKit.framework/WebKitPluginHost.app/Contents/MacOS/WebKitPluginHost[136]	ava warning: gaps in frame number (I, ref = 1)...
13/01/2011 11:21:25	/System/Library/CoreServices/CCacheServer.app/Contents/MacOS/CCacheServer[114]	No valid tickets, timing out
13/01/2011 11:22:22	Safari[133]	Corrupt JPEG data: premature end of data segment
13/01/2011 11:22:22	[0x0-0xe00e].com.apple.Safari[133]	Thu Jan 13 11:22:22 Antonio-Castro-Gacios-MacBook.local Safari[133] <Error>: Corrupt JPEG data: premature end of data segment
13/01/2011 11:31:37	Safari[133]	Corrupt JPEG data: premature end of data segment
13/01/2011 11:31:37	[0x0-0xe00e].com.apple.Safari[133]	Thu Jan 13 11:31:37 Antonio-Castro-Gacios-MacBook.local Safari[133] <Error>: Corrupt JPEG data: premature end of data segment
13/01/2011 11:48:37	/System/Library/Frameworks/WebKit.framework/WebKitPluginHost.app/Contents/MacOS/WebKitPluginHost[136]	ava warning: gaps in frame number (I, ref = 1)...
13/01/2011 11:48:38	/System/Library/Frameworks/WebKit.framework/WebKitPluginHost.app/Contents/MacOS/WebKitPluginHost[136]	ava warning: gaps in frame number (I, ref = 1)...
13/01/2011 11:59:50	kernel	SAM Multimedia: READ or WRITE failed, SENSE_KEY = 0x05, ASC = 0x21, ASCQ = 0x00
13/01/2011 11:59:50	kernel	SAM Multimedia: READ or WRITE failed, SENSE_KEY = 0x05, ASC = 0x21, ASCQ = 0x00
13/01/2011 11:59:50	kernel	disk1: I/O error.
13/01/2011 11:59:50	kernel	SAM Multimedia: READ or WRITE failed, SENSE_KEY = 0x05, ASC = 0x21, ASCQ = 0x00
13/01/2011 11:59:50	kernel	SAM Multimedia: READ or WRITE failed, SENSE_KEY = 0x05, ASC = 0x21, ASCQ = 0x00
13/01/2011 11:59:50	kernel	disk1: I/O error.
13/01/2011 12:23:46	mDNSResponder[30]	PenaltyTimeForServer: PenaltyTime negative -4135, (server penaltyTime 2126759471, timenow 2126763606) resetting the penalty
13/01/2011 12:42:48	WindowServer[56]	kCGErrorFailure: Set a breakpoint @ CGErrorBreakpoint() to catch errors as they are logged.
13/01/2011 12:42:48	com.apple.WindowServer[56]	Thu Jan 13 12:42:48 Antonio-Castro-Gacios-MacBook.local WindowServer[56] <Error>: kCGErrorFailure: Set a breakpoint @ CGErrorBreakpoint() to catch errors as they are logged.
13/01/2011 12:43:53	kernel	USBMSC Identifier (non-unique): 001CC0EC32F6F030B693068B 0x951 0x1624 0x100
13/01/2011 12:43:54	fseventsd[35]	check_vol_last_mod_time:XXX failed to get mount time (25; &mount_time == 0x10037f8b8)
13/01/2011 12:43:54	fseventsd[35]	log dir: /Volumes/KINGSTON/.fseventsd getting new uuid: 37E0F79A-5735-4DE6-8EC7-545034BE41B5
13/01/2011 12:46:47	[0x0-0x30030].com.stuffit.StuffIt-Expander[277]	Thu Jan 13 12:46:47 Antonio-Castro-Gacios-MacBook.local StuffIt Expander[277] <Info>: Started
13/01/2011 12:46:47	[0x0-0x30030].com.stuffit.StuffIt-Expander[277]	Thu Jan 13 12:46:47 Antonio-Castro-Gacios-MacBook.local StuffIt Expander[277] <Info>: Starting 'Expand an archive' with 'file://localhost/Users/antoniocastrogacio/Downloads/Brandi.Belle.HandDomination.part1.rar'
13/01/2011 12:47:00	[0x0-0x30030].com.stuffit.StuffIt-Expander[277]	Thu Jan 13 12:47:00 Antonio-Castro-Gacios-MacBook.local StuffIt Expander[277] <Info>: 'Expand an archive' results: file://localhost/Users/antoniocastrogacio/Downloads/Brandi.Belle.HandDomination.part1.rar%20Folder/
13/01/2011 12:47:00	[0x0-0x30030].com.stuffit.StuffIt-Expander[277]	Thu Jan 13 12:47:00 Antonio-Castro-Gacios-MacBook.local StuffIt Expander[277] <Info>: Quitting
13/01/2011 12:52:59	com.apple.kextcache[249]	Created prelinked kernel /System/Library/Caches/com.apple.kext.caches/Startup/kernelcache_i386.EA0E75E9.
13/01/2011 13:20:07	[0x0-0x42042].com.stuffit.StuffIt-Expander[341]	Thu Jan 13 13:20:07 Antonio-Castro-Gacios-MacBook.local StuffIt Expander[341] <Info>: Started
13/01/2011 13:20:07	[0x0-0x42042].com.stuffit.StuffIt-Expander[341]	Thu Jan 13 13:20:07 Antonio-Castro-Gacios-MacBook.local StuffIt Expander[341] <Info>: Starting 'Expand an archive' with 'file://localhost/Users/antoniocastrogacio/Downloads/RockyBalboa_-_Soundtrack.part1.rar'
13/01/2011 13:20:17	[0x0-0x42042].com.stuffit.StuffIt-Expander[341]	Thu Jan 13 13:20:17 Antonio-Castro-Gacios-MacBook.local StuffIt Expander[341] <Info>: 'Expand an archive' results: file://localhost/Users/antoniocastrogacio/Downloads/RockyBalboa%20-%20Soundtrack/
13/01/2011 13:20:17	[0x0-0x42042].com.stuffit.StuffIt-Expander[341]	Thu Jan 13 13:20:17 Antonio-Castro-Gacios-MacBook.local StuffIt Expander[341] <Info>: Quitting
13/01/2011 13:25:13	SystemUIServer[93]	It does not make sense to draw an image when [NSGraphicsContext currentContext] is nil.  This is a programming error. Break on _NSWarnForDrawingImageWithNoCurrentContext to debug.  This will be logged only once.  This may break in the future.
13/01/2011 13:37:43	kernel	hibernate image path: /var/vm/sleepimage
13/01/2011 13:37:43	kernel	sizeof(IOHibernateImageHeader) == 512
13/01/2011 13:37:43	kernel	Opened file /var/vm/sleepimage, size 2147483648, partition base 0xc805000, maxio 400000 ssd 0
13/01/2011 13:37:43	kernel	hibernate image major 14, minor 2, blocksize 512, pollers 5
13/01/2011 13:37:43	kernel	hibernate_alloc_pages flags 00000000, gobbling 0 pages
13/01/2011 13:37:43	kernel	hibernate_setup(0) took 0 ms
13/01/2011 13:37:45	kernel	NVEthernet::setLinkStatus - Valid but not Active
13/01/2011 13:37:45	kernel	AirPort: Link Down on en1. Reason 8 (Disassociated because station leaving).
13/01/2011 13:37:45	kernel	System SafeSleep
13/01/2011 13:37:53	kernel	hibernate_page_list_setall start 0x215d7000, 0x215e6000
13/01/2011 13:37:53	kernel	hibernate_page_list_setall time: 184 ms
13/01/2011 13:37:53	kernel	pages 456215, wire 54512, act 190201, inact 42163, spec 0, zf 1163, throt 0, could discard act 54956 inact 86275 purgeable 26786 spec 159
13/01/2011 13:37:53	kernel	hibernate_page_list_setall found pageCount 288039
13/01/2011 13:37:53	kernel	IOHibernatePollerOpen, ml_get_interrupts_enabled 0
13/01/2011 13:37:53	kernel	IOHibernatePollerOpen(0)
13/01/2011 13:37:53	kernel	writing 286515 pages
13/01/2011 13:37:53	kernel	encryptStart 178d00
13/01/2011 13:37:53	kernel	encryptEnd 27f5a80
13/01/2011 13:37:53	kernel	image1Size 93265920, encryptStart1 178d00, End1 27f5a80
13/01/2011 13:37:53	kernel	encryptStart 58f2000
13/01/2011 13:37:53	kernel	encryptEnd 1fe8f6e0
13/01/2011 13:37:53	kernel	PMStats: Hibernate write took 6915 ms
13/01/2011 13:37:53	kernel	all time: 6915 ms, comp time: 1872 ms, deco time: 0 ms, 
13/01/2011 13:37:53	kernel	image 535361536, uncompressed 1173823488 (286578), compressed 531630688 (45%), sum1 fa3859b8, sum2 5ff615e4
13/01/2011 13:37:53	kernel	wired_pages_encrypted 26088, wired_pages_clear 26963, dirty_pages_encrypted 233527
13/01/2011 13:37:53	kernel	hibernate_write_image done(0)
13/01/2011 13:37:53	kernel	sleep
13/01/2011 14:04:29	kernel	Wake reason = OHC2
13/01/2011 14:04:29	kernel	System Wake
13/01/2011 14:04:29	kernel	Previous Sleep Cause: 5
13/01/2011 14:04:29	kernel	An unknown USB device (Port 4 of Hub at 0x6000000) may have caused a wake by issuing a remote wakeup
13/01/2011 14:04:29	kernel	The USB device Apple Internal Keyboard / Trackpad (Port 3 of Hub at 0x6000000) may have caused a wake by issuing a remote wakeup (3)
13/01/2011 14:04:29	kernel	EIR is supported.
13/01/2011 14:04:29	kernel	SSP is supported.
13/01/2011 14:04:30	kernel	NVEthernet::setLinkStatus - Valid but not Active
13/01/2011 14:04:30	configd[13]	network configuration changed.
13/01/2011 14:04:31	kernel	en1: 802.11d country code set to 'ES'.
13/01/2011 14:04:31	kernel	en1: Supported channels 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 36 40 44 48 52 56 60 64 100 104 108 112 116 120 124 128 132 136 140
13/01/2011 14:04:32	kernel	Auth result for: 00:1e:69:1a:be:f3 MAC AUTH succeeded
13/01/2011 14:04:32	kernel	AirPort: Link Up on en1
13/01/2011 14:04:32	kernel	AirPort: RSN handshake complete on en1
13/01/2011 14:04:32	configd[13]	network configuration changed.
13/01/2011 14:08:27	DashboardClient[373]	com.apple.widget.dictionary: com.apple.dictionary.NOAD
13/01/2011 14:08:27	com.apple.Dock.agent[92]	2011-01-13 14:08:27.571 DashboardClient[373:a03] com.apple.widget.dictionary: com.apple.dictionary.NOAD
13/01/2011 14:26:46	[0x0-0x4c04c].com.stuffit.StuffIt-Expander[386]	Thu Jan 13 14:26:46 Antonio-Castro-Gacios-MacBook.local StuffIt Expander[386] <Info>: Started
13/01/2011 14:26:47	[0x0-0x4c04c].com.stuffit.StuffIt-Expander[386]	Thu Jan 13 14:26:47 Antonio-Castro-Gacios-MacBook.local StuffIt Expander[386] <Info>: Starting 'Expand an archive' with 'file://localhost/Users/antoniocastrogacio/Downloads/Simone_Peach.part1.rar'
13/01/2011 14:27:02	[0x0-0x4c04c].com.stuffit.StuffIt-Expander[386]	Thu Jan 13 14:27:02 Antonio-Castro-Gacios-MacBook.local StuffIt Expander[386] <Info>: 'Expand an archive' results: file://localhost/Users/antoniocastrogacio/Downloads/Simone_Peach.mp4
13/01/2011 14:27:03	[0x0-0x4c04c].com.stuffit.StuffIt-Expander[386]	Thu Jan 13 14:27:03 Antonio-Castro-Gacios-MacBook.local StuffIt Expander[386] <Info>: Quitting
13/01/2011 14:48:35	Safari[133]	Corrupt JPEG data: premature end of data segment
13/01/2011 14:48:35	[0x0-0xe00e].com.apple.Safari[133]	Thu Jan 13 14:48:35 Antonio-Castro-Gacios-MacBook.local Safari[133] <Error>: Corrupt JPEG data: premature end of data segment
13/01/2011 14:52:27	Safari[133]	Corrupt JPEG data: premature end of data segment
13/01/2011 15:43:09	kernel	npvhash=4095
13/01/2011 14:52:27	[0x0-0xe00e].com.apple.Safari[133]	Thu Jan 13 14:52:27 Antonio-Castro-Gacios-MacBook.local Safari[133] <Error>: Corrupt JPEG data: premature end of data segment
13/01/2011 15:43:09	kernel	PAE enabled
13/01/2011 15:43:09	kernel	64 bit mode enabled
13/01/2011 15:43:09	kernel	Darwin Kernel Version 10.6.0: Wed Nov 10 18:13:17 PST 2010; root:xnu-1504.9.26~3/RELEASE_I386
13/01/2011 15:43:09	kernel	vm_page_bootstrap: 441400 free pages and 17352 wired pages
13/01/2011 15:43:09	kernel	standard timeslicing quantum is 10000 us
13/01/2011 15:43:09	kernel	mig_table_max_displ = 73
13/01/2011 15:43:09	kernel	AppleACPICPU: ProcessorId=0 LocalApicId=0 Enabled
13/01/2011 15:43:09	kernel	AppleACPICPU: ProcessorId=1 LocalApicId=1 Enabled
13/01/2011 15:43:09	kernel	calling mpo_policy_init for TMSafetyNet
13/01/2011 15:43:09	kernel	Security policy loaded: Safety net for Time Machine (TMSafetyNet)
13/01/2011 15:43:09	kernel	calling mpo_policy_init for Quarantine
13/01/2011 15:43:09	kernel	Security policy loaded: Quarantine policy (Quarantine)
13/01/2011 15:43:09	kernel	calling mpo_policy_init for Sandbox
13/01/2011 15:43:09	kernel	Security policy loaded: Seatbelt sandbox policy (Sandbox)
13/01/2011 15:43:09	kernel	Copyright (c) 1982, 1986, 1989, 1991, 1993
13/01/2011 15:43:09	kernel	The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
13/01/2011 15:43:09	kernel	MAC Framework successfully initialized
13/01/2011 15:43:09	kernel	using 9175 buffer headers and 4096 cluster IO buffer headers
13/01/2011 15:43:09	kernel	IOAPIC: Version 0x11 Vectors 64:87
13/01/2011 15:43:09	kernel	ACPI: System State [S0 S3 S4 S5] (S3)
13/01/2011 15:43:09	kernel	AppleIntelCPUPowerManagement: initialization complete
13/01/2011 15:43:09	kernel	mbinit: done (64 MB memory set for mbuf pool)
13/01/2011 15:43:09	kernel	rooting via boot-uuid from /chosen: 43C8C2C8-B9D4-366D-989E-E1BFD781DE0D
13/01/2011 15:43:09	kernel	Waiting on <dict ID="0"><key>IOProviderClass</key><string ID="1">IOResources</string><key>IOResourceMatch</key><string ID="2">boot-uuid-media</string></dict>
13/01/2011 15:43:09	kernel	com.apple.AppleFSCompressionTypeZlib kmod start
13/01/2011 15:43:09	kernel	com.apple.AppleFSCompressionTypeZlib load succeeded
13/01/2011 15:43:09	kernel	AppleIntelCPUPowerManagementClient: ready
13/01/2011 15:43:09	kernel	BTCOEXIST off 
13/01/2011 15:43:09	kernel	wl0: Broadcom BCM4353 802.11 Wireless Controller
13/01/2011 15:43:09	kernel	5.10.131.36
13/01/2011 15:43:09	kernel	Got boot device = IOService:/AppleACPIPlatformExpert/PCI0@0/AppleACPIPCI/SATA@A/AppleMCP89AHCI/PRT0@0/IOAHCIDevice@0/AppleAHCIDiskDriver/IOAHCIBlockStorageDevice/IOBlockStorageDriver/TOSHIBA MK2555GSXF Media/IOGUIDPartitionScheme/Customer@2
13/01/2011 15:43:09	kernel	BSD root: disk0s2, major 14, minor 2
13/01/2011 15:43:09	kernel	jnl: unknown-dev: replay_journal: from: 5978112 to: 8393728 (joffset 0x15502000)
13/01/2011 15:43:09	kernel	jnl: unknown-dev: journal replay done.
13/01/2011 15:43:09	kernel	hfs: Removed 7 orphaned / unlinked files and 0 directories 
13/01/2011 15:43:04	com.apple.launchd[1]	*** launchd[1] has started up. ***
13/01/2011 15:43:09	DirectoryService[15]	Improper shutdown detected
13/01/2011 15:43:10	kernel	NVEthernet: Ethernet address dc:2b:61:d8:50:e4
13/01/2011 15:43:10	kernel	AirPort_Brcm43224: Ethernet address c8:bc:c8:dd:ee:4b
13/01/2011 15:43:10	kernel	IO80211Controller::dataLinkLayerAttachComplete():  adding AppleEFINVRAM notification
13/01/2011 15:43:10	kernel	IO80211Interface::efiNVRAMPublished():  
13/01/2011 15:43:16	fseventsd[33]	event logs in /.fseventsd out of sync with volume.  destroying old logs. (54146 14 55277)
13/01/2011 15:43:17	bootlog[40]	BOOT_TIME: 1294929782 0
13/01/2011 15:43:17	kernel	systemShutdown false
13/01/2011 15:43:22	fseventsd[33]	log dir: /.fseventsd getting new uuid: 199B61B2-8249-4041-AC98-CDE8410ADB78
13/01/2011 15:43:22	mDNSResponder[28]	mDNSResponder mDNSResponder-258.14 (Nov 18 2010 14:18:32) starting
13/01/2011 15:43:24	kernel	Waiting for DSMOS...
13/01/2011 15:43:24	com.apple.SecurityServer[24]	Session 0x5fbff962 created
13/01/2011 15:43:24	com.apple.usbmuxd[21]	usbmuxd-207 built for iTunesTenOne on Oct 19 2010 at 13:50:35, running 64 bit
13/01/2011 15:43:24	blued[17]	Apple Bluetooth daemon started
13/01/2011 15:43:25	com.apple.SecurityServer[24]	Entering service
13/01/2011 15:43:25	kernel	AirPort: Link Down on en1. Reason 8 (Disassociated because station leaving).
13/01/2011 15:43:25	kernel	NVDANV50HAL loaded and registered.
13/01/2011 15:43:25	kernel	Previous Shutdown Cause: 3
13/01/2011 15:43:25	kernel	DSMOS has arrived
13/01/2011 15:43:25	/System/Library/CoreServices/loginwindow.app/Contents/MacOS/loginwindow[29]	Login Window Application Started
13/01/2011 15:43:27	kernel	NVEthernet::setLinkStatus - Valid but not Active
13/01/2011 15:43:27	configd[13]	bootp_session_transmit: bpf_write(en1) failed: Network is down (50)
13/01/2011 15:43:27	configd[13]	DHCP en1: INIT-REBOOT transmit failed
13/01/2011 15:43:27	configd[13]	network configuration changed.
13/01/2011 15:43:27	configd[13]	setting hostname to "Antonio-Castro-Gacios-MacBook.local"
13/01/2011 15:43:28	kernel	[05257000][BNBMouseDevice::init][54] init is complete
13/01/2011 15:43:28	kernel	[05257000][BNBMouseDevice::handleStart][54] Done
13/01/2011 15:43:28	kernel	[06861700][AppleMultitouchHIDEventDriver::start] entered
13/01/2011 15:43:29	kernel	[062cd580][AppleMultitouchDevice::start] entered
13/01/2011 15:43:29	kernel	en1: 802.11d country code set to 'ES'.
13/01/2011 15:43:29	kernel	en1: Supported channels 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 36 40 44 48 52 56 60 64 100 104 108 112 116 120 124 128 132 136 140
13/01/2011 15:43:29	kernel	Auth result for: 00:1e:69:1a:be:f3 No Ack
13/01/2011 15:43:30	com.apple.SecurityServer[24]	Session 0x237fa4 created
13/01/2011 15:43:30	com.apple.SecurityServer[24]	Session 0x237fa4 attributes 0x30
13/01/2011 15:43:31	loginwindow[29]	Login Window Started Security Agent
13/01/2011 15:43:32	SecurityAgent[87]	User info context values set for antoniocastrogacio
13/01/2011 15:43:32	SecurityAgent[87]	Login Window login proceeding
13/01/2011 15:43:32	SecurityAgent[87]	Login Window done
13/01/2011 15:43:32	loginwindow[29]	Login Window - Returned from Security Agent
13/01/2011 15:43:32	loginwindow[29]	USER_PROCESS: 29 console
13/01/2011 15:43:32	com.apple.UserEventAgent-LoginWindow[80]	ALF error: cannot find useragent 1102
13/01/2011 15:43:32	com.apple.UserEventAgent-LoginWindow[80]	plugin.UserEventAgentFactory: called with typeID=FC86416D-6164-2070-726F-70735C216EC0
13/01/2011 15:43:32	com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[88]	(com.apple.ReportCrash) Falling back to default Mach exception handler. Could not find: com.apple.ReportCrash.Self
13/01/2011 15:43:33	kernel	Auth result for: 00:1e:69:1a:be:f3 MAC AUTH succeeded
13/01/2011 15:43:33	kernel	AirPort: Link Up on en1
13/01/2011 15:43:34	kernel	AirPort: RSN handshake complete on en1
13/01/2011 15:43:35	com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[88]	(com.apple.Kerberos.renew.plist[111]) Exited with exit code: 1
13/01/2011 15:43:37	configd[13]	network configuration changed.
13/01/2011 15:43:38	com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[88]	(com.apple.CSConfigDotMacCert-toni.castrogacio@me.com-SharedServices[114]) Exited with exit code: 1
13/01/2011 15:44:21	SubmitDiagInfo[138]	Submitted panic report: /Library/Logs/DiagnosticReports/Kernel_2011-01-13-154323_Antonio-Castro-Gacios-MacBook.panic
13/01/2011 15:44:22	SubmitDiagInfo[138]	Diagnostic Message store has been re-created since previous submission.
13/01/2011 15:44:25	mdworker[135]	(Error) SyncInfo: searchfs error (Result too large) -- falling back to fsw search /
13/01/2011 15:44:28	SubmitDiagInfo[138]	SubmitDiagInfo successfully uploaded 312 diagnostic messages.
13/01/2011 15:44:40	VirusBarrier Express[142]	Starting count on (
    "/"
)
13/01/2011 15:50:45	kernel	USBMSC Identifier (non-unique): 001CC0EC32F6F030B693068B 0x951 0x1624 0x100
13/01/2011 15:50:49	fseventsd[33]	could not open <</Volumes/KINGSTON/.fseventsd/fseventsd-uuid>> (No such file or directory)
13/01/2011 15:50:49	fseventsd[33]	log dir: /Volumes/KINGSTON/.fseventsd getting new uuid: 3BA58626-5C85-4CCA-8BF2-54E88021BE2B
13/01/2011 15:50:58	VirusBarrier Express[142]	Counted 437720 files.
13/01/2011 15:50:58	VirusBarrier Express[142]	Starting scan on (
    "/"
)
13/01/2011 15:51:34	WindowServer[67]	kCGErrorFailure: Set a breakpoint @ CGErrorBreakpoint() to catch errors as they are logged.
13/01/2011 15:51:34	com.apple.WindowServer[67]	Thu Jan 13 15:51:34 Antonio-Castro-Gacios-MacBook.local WindowServer[67] <Error>: kCGErrorFailure: Set a breakpoint @ CGErrorBreakpoint() to catch errors as they are logged.
13/01/2011 15:53:35	/System/Library/CoreServices/CCacheServer.app/Contents/MacOS/CCacheServer[118]	No valid tickets, timing out
13/01/2011 15:53:56	Safari[144]	IPCClient: Server port 0 is invalid; looking it up again...
13/01/2011 16:04:33	com.apple.kextcache[165]	Created prelinked kernel /System/Library/Caches/com.apple.kext.caches/Startup/kernelcache_i386.EA0E75E9.


I hope you can help me and that hopefully it wasn't anything serious.


Munchies


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 15, 2011)

It looks like the Virus program itself might be causing the problem.


----------



## fryke (Jan 15, 2011)

You mean the antivirus program, right? Since there's still no active virus for the Mac in the wild, the other thing wouldn't really be believable.


----------



## Munchies (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks Satcomer and fryke!!!

So you think that the problem could be the Mac Virus Barrier?

It's kinda funny coz that program not only is it recomended and available for download on the official App Store on the Mac.  But that it's recomended on almost all websites related to Apple!!!

I'm totaly new to the modern Apple world...  I had a Mac years ago and funnily enough it was my very first personal computer at home when I bought a Mac Performa.  But since then I've always had PCs, until a few months ago I reached my tether with that platform and threw all in the trash!  I can't be bothered with the constante maintenance necessary with those machines and Mac nowdays is so user friendly in all respects, including all their other products aswell.

Sorry for the long winded explanation, but it's only to put enfasis on the fact that I'm totaly new to all this Mac stuff and it's a learning process, of which I'm willing to get utpo date and have as much knowledge as possible.  That's why I was a bit surprised to see my MacBook crash the other day in such a strange fashion! I know it's virtually impossible for Macs to get infected with internet viruses, but the fact that, that program (App) was available, made me think it wouldn't hurt to have it on my machine so as to be doubly sure in that respect.

Just for the record...  I haven't had anymore problems since the day I posted the crash!

I just hope it stays like that coz even though my MacBook is brand new.  I bought it in London over Christmas, while visiting my family in the festive period, but I live in Spain!  In Valencia to be exact, and they haven't opened a Mac Store in this part of Spain as of yet and that is a worry for me just in case I ever have to take my machine in to have it inspected under warranty.

Thanks again for all of your help guys!  It's a learning process, and having people like you advising us newbies is extremely important.


Cheers!



Munchies


----------



## MisterMe (Jan 17, 2011)

Munchies said:


> ...
> 
> It's kinda funny coz that program not only is it recomended and available for download on the official App Store on the Mac.  But that it's recomended on almost all websites related to Apple!!!
> 
> ...


You appear to be making a common mistake. The common mistake is to assume that a sale by Apple represents an endorsement by Apple. In the case of the App Store, the software listed there is there because the developer wants it there. Apple accepted the developers' applications because the software complies with the rules.


----------



## Munchies (Jan 18, 2011)

The crash has happened again and both times it's happened after I've left my MacBook doing stuff while it's gone into hibernation.  After about half an hour when I come back, this has now happened for the second time.

I proceeded to restart my MacBook by holding down the power button.  Everything seems normal after the restart but I'm staring to get worried!!!

Here's the error report it generatied after the restar!

I hope you can help me with this problem.


Interval Since Last Panic Report:  118099 sec
Panics Since Last Report:          1
Anonymous UUID:                    8C6597D7-4A97-41A8-96B9-5C94F3F450E0

Tue Jan 18 14:00:55 2011
panic(cpu 0 caller 0x2aab55): Kernel trap at 0x0027bd24, type 14=page fault, registers:
CR0: 0x8001003b, CR2: 0x00000004, CR3: 0x00100000, CR4: 0x00000668
EAX: 0x036c7844, EBX: 0x0000000f, ECX: 0x00000000, EDX: 0x00849ef8
CR2: 0x00000004, EBP: 0x50482b48, ESI: 0x00000093, EDI: 0x04001c18
EFL: 0x00010202, EIP: 0x0027bd24, CS:  0x00000008, DS:  0x00000010
Error code: 0x00000002

Backtrace (CPU 0), Frame : Return Address (4 potential args on stack)
0x50482938 : 0x21b50c (0x5d4438 0x5048296c 0x223974 0x0) 
0x50482988 : 0x2aab55 (0x59623c 0x27bd24 0xe 0x596406) 
0x50482a68 : 0x2a09a8 (0x50482a80 0x542f400 0x50482b48 0x27bd24) 
0x50482a78 : 0x27bd24 (0xe 0x130048 0x50480010 0x2a0010) 
0x50482b48 : 0x274f31 (0x68020c4 0x25000 0x0 0x0) 
0x50482d08 : 0x4a2ea6 (0x68020c4 0x20000 0x0 0x12000) 
0x50482d48 : 0x2d314d (0x682d848 0x20000 0x0 0x12000) 
0x50482de8 : 0x2d33c7 (0x682d848 0xa175d 0x0 0x20000) 
0x50482e48 : 0x2d3634 (0x12000 0xa175d 0x0 0x0) 
0x50482ef8 : 0x2d41f7 (0xa175d 0x0 0x6539c00 0x0) 
0x50483018 : 0x2d550e (0xa175d 0x0 0x0 0x0) 
0x504831a8 : 0x2d6529 (0x682d848 0x5dbba40 0xa175d 0x0) 
0x504831d8 : 0x427d24 (0x682d848 0x5dbba40 0xa175d 0x0) 
0x50483258 : 0x2fe14d (0x5048327c 0x682d848 0x504832a8 0x41a8f3) 
0x504832a8 : 0x445dc9 (0x682d848 0x5dbba40 0x0 0x5484940) 
0x50483388 : 0x2faf12 (0x504833a0 0x0 0x504833d8 0x489a6b) 
0x504833d8 : 0x909323 (0x67e5000 0x90cd48 0x5dbba40 0x50483408) 
0x50483428 : 0x90b609 (0x78f5284 0x90cd48 0x2172a004 0x7e32) 
0x50483478 : 0x909f47 (0x504835ac 0x3 0x0 0x2172a004) 
0x50483558 : 0x90b95b (0x10000 0x0 0x70000 0x1) 
0x504835e8 : 0x90bfcc (0x78f5284 0x10000 0x0 0x70000) 
0x50483a58 : 0x3138cf (0x67e5000 0x5484940 0x86f8e64 0x10000) 
0x50483ab8 : 0x314eff (0x10000 0x0 0x70000 0x0) 
0x50483b58 : 0x426609 (0x50483bfc 0x50483bbc 0x671b480 0x5b02a6c) 
0x50483bd8 : 0x2f9445 (0x50483bfc 0x50483ca4 0x50483c28 0x4a2ebd) 
0x50483c28 : 0x4d10fc (0x67e5000 0x7a10c00 0x0 0x10000) 
0x50483c98 : 0x2504cc (0x67e5000 0x7a10c00 0x0 0x10000) 
0x50483ce8 : 0x250c7d (0x682bfdc 0x10000 0x0 0x57000) 
0x50483d38 : 0x256347 (0x682bfdc 0x57000 0x0 0x1000) 
0x50483de8 : 0x258577 (0x6e6a68c 0x57000 0x0 0x1) 
0x50483f38 : 0x2aa42f (0x5aad99c 0x56000 0x1 0x1) 
0x50483fc8 : 0x2a080a (0x5a3df84 0x0 0x10 0x5a3df84) 
	Backtrace continues...
      Kernel Extensions in backtrace (with dependencies):
         com.apple.AppleFSCompression.AppleFSCompressionTypeZlib(1.0.0d1)@0x908000->0x90dfff

BSD process name corresponding to current thread: ManagedClient

Mac OS version:
10J567

Kernel version:
Darwin Kernel Version 10.6.0: Wed Nov 10 18:13:17 PST 2010; root:xnu-1504.9.26~3/RELEASE_I386
System model name: MacBook7,1 (Mac-F22C89C8)

System uptime in nanoseconds: 11376080103813
unloaded kexts:
com.apple.driver.AppleMCP89RootPortPM	1.11 (addr 0x1224000, size 0x20480) - last unloaded 146753472722
loaded kexts:
com.apple.filesystems.msdosfs	1.6.3 - last loaded 8151961962561
com.apple.driver.AppleHWSensor	1.9.3d0
com.apple.driver.AppleBluetoothMultitouch	54
com.apple.filesystems.autofs	2.1.0
com.apple.driver.AGPM	100.12.19
com.apple.driver.AppleMikeyHIDDriver	1.2.0
com.apple.driver.AppleHDA	1.9.9f12
com.apple.driver.AppleMikeyDriver	1.9.9f12
com.apple.driver.AppleUpstreamUserClient	3.4.5
com.apple.driver.AppleMCCSControl	1.0.17
com.apple.driver.AudioAUUC	1.13
com.apple.driver.AppleLPC	1.4.12
com.apple.driver.SMCMotionSensor	3.0.0d4
com.apple.Dont_Steal_Mac_OS_X	7.0.0
com.apple.driver.AudioIPCDriver	1.1.6
com.apple.driver.AppleIntelPenrynProfile	17
com.apple.driver.ACPI_SMC_PlatformPlugin	4.5.0d5
com.apple.driver.AppleBacklight	170.0.34
com.apple.GeForce	6.2.6
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBTCButtons	200.3.2
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBTCKeyboard	200.3.2
com.apple.iokit.SCSITaskUserClient	2.6.5
com.apple.iokit.IOAHCIBlockStorage	1.6.3
com.apple.driver.AppleSmartBatteryManager	160.0.0
com.apple.driver.AirPortBrcm43224	426.36.1
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBHub	4.1.7
com.apple.BootCache	31
com.apple.AppleFSCompression.AppleFSCompressionTypeZlib	1.0.0d1
com.apple.driver.AppleAHCIPort	2.1.5
com.apple.nvenet	2.0.15
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBEHCI	4.1.7
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBOHCI	4.1.5
com.apple.driver.AppleEFINVRAM	1.4.0
com.apple.driver.AppleRTC	1.3.1
com.apple.driver.AppleHPET	1.5
com.apple.driver.AppleACPIButtons	1.3.5
com.apple.driver.AppleSMBIOS	1.6
com.apple.driver.AppleACPIEC	1.3.5
com.apple.driver.AppleAPIC	1.4
com.apple.driver.AppleIntelCPUPowerManagementClient	105.13.0
com.apple.security.sandbox	1
com.apple.security.quarantine	0
com.apple.nke.applicationfirewall	2.1.11
com.apple.driver.AppleIntelCPUPowerManagement	105.13.0
com.apple.iokit.IOSCSIBlockCommandsDevice	2.6.5
com.apple.iokit.IOUSBMassStorageClass	2.6.5
com.apple.driver.IOBluetoothHIDDriver	2.3.8f7
com.apple.driver.AppleMultitouchDriver	207.10
com.apple.driver.DspFuncLib	1.9.9f12
com.apple.driver.AppleProfileReadCounterAction	17
com.apple.driver.AppleProfileTimestampAction	10
com.apple.driver.AppleProfileThreadInfoAction	14
com.apple.driver.AppleProfileRegisterStateAction	10
com.apple.driver.AppleProfileKEventAction	10
com.apple.driver.AppleProfileCallstackAction	20
com.apple.driver.AppleSMBusController	1.0.8d0
com.apple.nvidia.nv50hal	6.2.6
com.apple.iokit.IOSurface	74.2
com.apple.iokit.IOBluetoothSerialManager	2.3.8f7
com.apple.iokit.IOSerialFamily	10.0.3
com.apple.iokit.IOAudioFamily	1.8.0fc1
com.apple.kext.OSvKernDSPLib	1.3
com.apple.driver.AppleHDAController	1.9.9f12
com.apple.iokit.IOHDAFamily	1.9.9f12
com.apple.driver.AppleSMBusPCI	1.0.8d0
com.apple.iokit.AppleProfileFamily	41
com.apple.driver.AppleSMC	3.1.0d3
com.apple.driver.IOPlatformPluginFamily	4.5.0d5
com.apple.NVDAResman	6.2.6
com.apple.iokit.IONDRVSupport	2.2
com.apple.iokit.IOGraphicsFamily	2.2
com.apple.driver.BroadcomUSBBluetoothHCIController	2.3.8f7
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBBluetoothHCIController	2.3.8f7
com.apple.iokit.IOBluetoothFamily	2.3.8f7
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBMultitouch	206.6
com.apple.iokit.IOUSBHIDDriver	4.1.5
com.apple.iokit.IOSCSIMultimediaCommandsDevice	2.6.5
com.apple.iokit.IOBDStorageFamily	1.6
com.apple.iokit.IODVDStorageFamily	1.6
com.apple.iokit.IOCDStorageFamily	1.6
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBMergeNub	4.1.5
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBComposite	3.9.0
com.apple.iokit.IOAHCISerialATAPI	1.2.5
com.apple.iokit.IOSCSIArchitectureModelFamily	2.6.5
com.apple.driver.XsanFilter	402.1
com.apple.iokit.IO80211Family	312
com.apple.iokit.IOUSBUserClient	4.1.5
com.apple.iokit.IOAHCIFamily	2.0.4
com.apple.iokit.IONetworkingFamily	1.9
com.apple.iokit.IOUSBFamily	4.1.7
com.apple.driver.NVSMU	2.2.7
com.apple.driver.AppleEFIRuntime	1.4.0
com.apple.iokit.IOHIDFamily	1.6.5
com.apple.iokit.IOSMBusFamily	1.1
com.apple.kext.AppleMatch	1.0.0d1
com.apple.security.TMSafetyNet	6
com.apple.driver.DiskImages	289
com.apple.iokit.IOStorageFamily	1.6.2
com.apple.driver.AppleACPIPlatform	1.3.5
com.apple.iokit.IOPCIFamily	2.6
com.apple.iokit.IOACPIFamily	1.3.0
Model: MacBook7,1, BootROM MB71.0039.B0B, 2 processors, Intel Core 2 Duo, 2.4 GHz, 2 GB, SMC 1.60f5
Graphics: NVIDIA GeForce 320M, NVIDIA GeForce 320M, PCI, 256 MB
Memory Module: global_name
AirPort: spairport_wireless_card_type_airport_extreme (0x14E4, 0x93), Broadcom BCM43xx 1.0 (5.10.131.36.1)
Bluetooth: Version 2.3.8f7, 2 service, 19 devices, 1 incoming serial ports
Network Service: AirPort, AirPort, en1
Serial ATA Device: TOSHIBA MK2555GSXF, 232.89 GB
Serial ATA Device: OPTIARC DVD RW AD-5970H
USB Device: Built-in iSight, 0x05ac  (Apple Inc.), 0x8507, 0x24600000
USB Device: BRCM2070 Hub, 0x0a5c  (Broadcom Corp.), 0x4500, 0x06600000
USB Device: Bluetooth USB Host Controller, 0x05ac  (Apple Inc.), 0x8218, 0x06630000
USB Device: Apple Internal Keyboard / Trackpad, 0x05ac  (Apple Inc.), 0x0237, 0x06300000



Thanks in advance.



Munchies


----------



## Munchies (Jan 18, 2011)

I've been reading through the first error report I pasted in the first page of this thread and I can't find where the problem arrises from the Virus Barrier Express App.  I can see that near the end of the report it mentions the anti virus program, but that's due to the fact that after I had restarted my MacBook, due to the crash, I then ran the VirusBarrier Express to see if it would come up with anything.  I actually mention this fact on my initial post where I then subsequently paste the error report.

Maybe you guys have seen something earlier on in that report that I haven't spotted, but I'm starting to get worried that there may be something wrong with my MacBook due to today's second crash.  Both crashes have happened in the same fashion, like I state in my last post above this one.  On both ocassions I had left my MacBook switched on and it had gone into hibernation by itself like most machines do so as to save energy.  On both occasions I've come back to my MacBook and on pressing a button so as to wake the machine up, it then comes up with the warning and everything greying out, forcing me to do the restart thing, holding the power button until forced.

I'll wait to see what you guys think, and in the meantime, I will uninstall the VirusBarrier Express application, just incase it really is due to that program.  I've found out how to uninstall it properly on another forum by cheking through Google.


Munchies


----------



## Munchies (Jan 18, 2011)

So it's gone and happened again and this time I know for sure it hasn't got anyhting to do with the VirusBarrier Express app beacause I uninstalled it earlier in the day.

This greying out and crashing has always happened if I've left my MacBook without touching it for a while (half an hour upwards) and when I return and press a button or move the magic mouse, it greys out and gives me the warning to restart the machine by holding down the power button.

Here's the report for this third crash that I've had:


Interval Since Last Panic Report:  140946 sec
Panics Since Last Report:          2
Anonymous UUID:                    8C6597D7-4A97-41A8-96B9-5C94F3F450E0

Tue Jan 18 21:29:22 2011
panic(cpu 1 caller 0x27a3a5): "vm_page_reactivate_local: count = 252, vm_page_local_count = 251\n"@/SourceCache/xnu/xnu-1504.9.26/osfmk/vm/vm_resident.c:3193
Backtrace (CPU 1), Frame : Return Address (4 potential args on stack)
0x47b13ce8 : 0x21b50c (0x5d4438 0x47b13d1c 0x223974 0x0) 
0x47b13d38 : 0x27a3a5 (0x590130 0xfc 0xfb 0x2bb8f748) 
0x47b13d78 : 0x2550be (0x1 0x0 0x0 0x1ad89) 
0x47b13de8 : 0x257f93 (0x37f5f3c 0x529dd24 0x318e9000 0x1) 
0x47b13f38 : 0x2aa42f (0x2e335c4 0x318e9000 0x1 0x3) 
0x47b13fc8 : 0x2a080a (0x60c4cc4 0x0 0x10 0x5a400e4) 

BSD process name corresponding to current thread: Safari

Mac OS version:
10J567

Kernel version:
Darwin Kernel Version 10.6.0: Wed Nov 10 18:13:17 PST 2010; root:xnu-1504.9.26~3/RELEASE_I386
System model name: MacBook7,1 (Mac-F22C89C8)

System uptime in nanoseconds: 14056698962856
unloaded kexts:
com.apple.iokit.IOUSBMassStorageClass	2.6.5 (addr 0x140f000, size 0x45056) - last unloaded 330157806596
loaded kexts:
com.apple.driver.AppleBluetoothMultitouch	54 - last loaded 88829241707
com.apple.driver.AppleHWSensor	1.9.3d0
com.apple.filesystems.autofs	2.1.0
com.apple.driver.AGPM	100.12.19
com.apple.driver.AppleMikeyHIDDriver	1.2.0
com.apple.driver.AppleMikeyDriver	1.9.9f12
com.apple.driver.AppleHDA	1.9.9f12
com.apple.driver.AudioAUUC	1.13
com.apple.driver.AppleUpstreamUserClient	3.4.5
com.apple.driver.AppleMCCSControl	1.0.17
com.apple.driver.AppleBacklight	170.0.34
com.apple.driver.SMCMotionSensor	3.0.0d4
com.apple.Dont_Steal_Mac_OS_X	7.0.0
com.apple.driver.AudioIPCDriver	1.1.6
com.apple.driver.AppleIntelPenrynProfile	17
com.apple.driver.ACPI_SMC_PlatformPlugin	4.5.0d5
com.apple.driver.AppleLPC	1.4.12
com.apple.GeForce	6.2.6
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBTCButtons	200.3.2
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBTCKeyboard	200.3.2
com.apple.iokit.SCSITaskUserClient	2.6.5
com.apple.iokit.IOAHCIBlockStorage	1.6.3
com.apple.driver.AppleSmartBatteryManager	160.0.0
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBHub	4.1.7
com.apple.BootCache	31
com.apple.AppleFSCompression.AppleFSCompressionTypeZlib	1.0.0d1
com.apple.driver.AirPortBrcm43224	426.36.1
com.apple.driver.AppleAHCIPort	2.1.5
com.apple.nvenet	2.0.15
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBEHCI	4.1.7
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBOHCI	4.1.5
com.apple.driver.AppleEFINVRAM	1.4.0
com.apple.driver.AppleRTC	1.3.1
com.apple.driver.AppleHPET	1.5
com.apple.driver.AppleACPIButtons	1.3.5
com.apple.driver.AppleSMBIOS	1.6
com.apple.driver.AppleACPIEC	1.3.5
com.apple.driver.AppleAPIC	1.4
com.apple.driver.AppleIntelCPUPowerManagementClient	105.13.0
com.apple.security.sandbox	1
com.apple.security.quarantine	0
com.apple.nke.applicationfirewall	2.1.11
com.apple.driver.AppleIntelCPUPowerManagement	105.13.0
com.apple.driver.IOBluetoothHIDDriver	2.3.8f7
com.apple.driver.AppleMultitouchDriver	207.10
com.apple.driver.DspFuncLib	1.9.9f12
com.apple.driver.AppleProfileReadCounterAction	17
com.apple.driver.AppleSMBusController	1.0.8d0
com.apple.driver.AppleProfileTimestampAction	10
com.apple.driver.AppleProfileThreadInfoAction	14
com.apple.driver.AppleProfileRegisterStateAction	10
com.apple.driver.AppleProfileKEventAction	10
com.apple.driver.AppleProfileCallstackAction	20
com.apple.driver.AppleSMBusPCI	1.0.8d0
com.apple.iokit.IOSurface	74.2
com.apple.iokit.IOBluetoothSerialManager	2.3.8f7
com.apple.iokit.IOSerialFamily	10.0.3
com.apple.iokit.IOAudioFamily	1.8.0fc1
com.apple.kext.OSvKernDSPLib	1.3
com.apple.driver.AppleHDAController	1.9.9f12
com.apple.iokit.IOHDAFamily	1.9.9f12
com.apple.iokit.AppleProfileFamily	41
com.apple.driver.AppleSMC	3.1.0d3
com.apple.driver.IOPlatformPluginFamily	4.5.0d5
com.apple.nvidia.nv50hal	6.2.6
com.apple.NVDAResman	6.2.6
com.apple.iokit.IONDRVSupport	2.2
com.apple.iokit.IOGraphicsFamily	2.2
com.apple.driver.BroadcomUSBBluetoothHCIController	2.3.8f7
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBBluetoothHCIController	2.3.8f7
com.apple.iokit.IOBluetoothFamily	2.3.8f7
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBMultitouch	206.6
com.apple.iokit.IOUSBHIDDriver	4.1.5
com.apple.iokit.IOSCSIMultimediaCommandsDevice	2.6.5
com.apple.iokit.IOBDStorageFamily	1.6
com.apple.iokit.IODVDStorageFamily	1.6
com.apple.iokit.IOCDStorageFamily	1.6
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBMergeNub	4.1.5
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBComposite	3.9.0
com.apple.iokit.IOAHCISerialATAPI	1.2.5
com.apple.iokit.IOSCSIArchitectureModelFamily	2.6.5
com.apple.driver.XsanFilter	402.1
com.apple.iokit.IOUSBUserClient	4.1.5
com.apple.iokit.IO80211Family	312
com.apple.iokit.IOAHCIFamily	2.0.4
com.apple.iokit.IONetworkingFamily	1.9
com.apple.iokit.IOUSBFamily	4.1.7
com.apple.driver.NVSMU	2.2.7
com.apple.driver.AppleEFIRuntime	1.4.0
com.apple.iokit.IOHIDFamily	1.6.5
com.apple.iokit.IOSMBusFamily	1.1
com.apple.kext.AppleMatch	1.0.0d1
com.apple.security.TMSafetyNet	6
com.apple.driver.DiskImages	289
com.apple.iokit.IOStorageFamily	1.6.2
com.apple.driver.AppleACPIPlatform	1.3.5
com.apple.iokit.IOPCIFamily	2.6
com.apple.iokit.IOACPIFamily	1.3.0
Model: MacBook7,1, BootROM MB71.0039.B0B, 2 processors, Intel Core 2 Duo, 2.4 GHz, 2 GB, SMC 1.60f5
Graphics: NVIDIA GeForce 320M, NVIDIA GeForce 320M, PCI, 256 MB
Memory Module: global_name
AirPort: spairport_wireless_card_type_airport_extreme (0x14E4, 0x93), Broadcom BCM43xx 1.0 (5.10.131.36.1)
Bluetooth: Version 2.3.8f7, 2 service, 19 devices, 1 incoming serial ports
Network Service: AirPort, AirPort, en1
Serial ATA Device: TOSHIBA MK2555GSXF, 232.89 GB
Serial ATA Device: OPTIARC DVD RW AD-5970H
USB Device: Built-in iSight, 0x05ac  (Apple Inc.), 0x8507, 0x24600000
USB Device: BRCM2070 Hub, 0x0a5c  (Broadcom Corp.), 0x4500, 0x06600000
USB Device: Bluetooth USB Host Controller, 0x05ac  (Apple Inc.), 0x8218, 0x06630000
USB Device: Apple Internal Keyboard / Trackpad, 0x05ac  (Apple Inc.), 0x0237, 0x06300000


Please, please I would really appreciate it if you guys could guide me in any way possible.  I can't believe anything can be really wrong with my MacBook because it always runs so, so smoothly without any problems.  I'm gonna have a look at the sleep options to see what there is to do.


Munchies


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jan 18, 2011)

What USB devices do you have connected to the computer when it goes to sleep?


----------



## Munchies (Jan 18, 2011)

On the first two occasions I had a Kingston Pen Drive connected at the time. But this last crash I didn't have any USB devices connected. 

Have you spotted anything in the error reports?

I so hope you have because I'm constantly on Google searching for similar crashes from other Mac users. Curiously I've found some stuff but it seems that it's all relatively old from a year or two ago. 

Thanks for your response... I hope you find out what the problem is. 

Munchies


----------



## Munchies (Jan 22, 2011)

Nobody has answered me in the past three days, so I'll update you on what's happened since for reference and anyone who happens to come upon this post with similar problems.

I haven't really worked the problem out, but since the last post I received, I stopped leaving any *USB devices* en in the port and I haven't had any problems.

The thing is that I must also add one other change I've made in the options from the *System Preferences!*

Within *System Preferences* I went to *Energy Saver* and within that function, I unticked the option that says *'PUT THE HARD DISK(S) TO SLEEP WHEN POSSIBLE'*.  I don't know exactly which of the things I've done has solved my problem uptill now, but I haven't had anymore crashing from my MacBook.

If anything else happens in the future with respect to this problem, I'll post it here.


Thanks to everyone for the help they've tried to give me and if anything else comes up, please post it here, or if you see anything in the error reports I've posted.


Thanks


Munchies


----------



## Munchies (Apr 4, 2011)

With the new Mac OSX update we had about two weeks ago, that looked into some of the 'sleep' problems asociated with Macs, I haven't had anymore problems.  The truth is that I haven't had any problems with what I posted since my last post.

Just thought I'd leave this message for future reference, for anyone who encounters these problems.


Munchies


----------

